# guess the breed :)



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

When I was 3 years old my dad went out to get some Ginger Ale and crackers for my mom who was sick with the flu. He return an hour later without the Ginger Ale but with a battered puppy he found in a ditch. He spent the hour driving around to see if anyone knew anything about this puppy. Of course we kept him. I named him "Hammy" which turned into "Sammy". Sam and I were partners in crime. He was my heart dog. When I was 14 years old he died of cancer. 

This christmas I made my mom a calendar of the family including past and present dogs. I came across the below photo. Sam (my heart dog) is the dog on the right hand side. I see some Golden in him and maybe a bit of Collie... what do you think he is a mix of? I'll try to find some better pictures. He was maybe 60 lbs, the orange/red colour with a bit of white on this paws, tail and chest.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I see a little pit in him. Is that possible? We're there any around when you were little? What was his personality like? Great picture BTW


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

OutWest said:


> I see a little pit in him. Is that possible? We're there any around when you were little? What was his personality like? Great picture BTW


Thank you! Its one of my fav photos. We are planning on a family photo with all 4 dogs this March (wish us luck!!)

I dont remember seeing pits but its completely possible that he was part pit. His personality was that he was timid around new people especially men (but we think that might have something to do with being abused) but LOVED his family. He wasn't out going but was always happy to be outside. He use to jump up and grab fruit from the trees and either eat it or bring it to you as a present.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Hard to see but my first thought was pit lab. Cute family!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

I think pitbull to but i definitely think there could be some golden in there and some lab


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I have no idea, just want to say it is beautiful picture. I am glad your dad brought Sam into your life.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> Hard to see but my first thought was pit lab. Cute family!


Thank you! Canines have always outnumbered the humans in our family. 

I think its so interesting that you see Pit... that breed never crossed my mind. Its not impossible tho!  



Jacques2000 said:


> I think pitbull to but i definitely think there could be some golden in there and some lab


Another Pit vote!  Now that its been mentioned, I see it too. 




Buddy's mom forever said:


> I have no idea, just want to say it is beautiful picture. I am glad your dad brought Sam into your life.


Thank you! He was such a good dog. I am glad my dad brought him home and not the ginger ale too.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I love my mom but I dont think photography is her life's calling. :doh:

These pictures aren't great but believe it or not they are the best ones I could find in the batch of photos I borrowed.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

In these pictures I don't see pit so much... I see yellow Lab. This puppy struck a gold mine when your soft-hearted dad found him. I bet your mom was a bit bent out of shape that she didn't get what she needed for her flu but got a small puppy instead! Just what every mom dreams of when she's sick...someone else to take care of! LOL.

He looks like a real love bug...


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

OutWest said:


> In these pictures I don't see pit so much... I see yellow Lab. This puppy struck a gold mine when your soft-hearted dad found him. I bet your mom was a bit bent out of shape that she didn't get what she needed for her flu but got a small puppy instead! Just what every mom dreams of when she's sick...someone else to take care of! LOL.
> 
> He looks like a real love bug...


You got it!  My mom never regretted getting Sam. After the flu she was happy to get puppy snuggles. Ever since Sam they have never done back to a single dog household. Right now they are in their late 50's and have 3 dogs. I dont know how they do it! They love when Chloe comes down too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MudE*

MudE

I see Lab and Golden. What a great looking boy he was!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I see lab and golden too. I also see a pretty little girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't see Pitt. I see Lab. Which explains why it was such a good dog  I am a huge fan of the Labrador!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just want to say what a wonderful photo!


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I also see pit in him and maybe some lab.


----------

